# Last Day Buck



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Sorry this is so late. New to the site. After a 20 year break from hunting I started muzzle loader again last year. Last day of the hunt last year I was able to take a 2 point last year and was hooked again. After spending the hunt seeing everything I couldn't shoot (elk, moose, etc) I finally got into some bucks. After having some technical difficulties I was finally able to get this guy on the last morning. The only shot I had was with him facing me. The bullet ended up going in the chest and out the back leg. Even without the buck, the hunt was amazing. Going to a long year until next fall!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice buck!

And welcome. Kick off your boots and stay awhile!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

cool deer, looks like a whitetail rack!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome buck, very tall!
I am guessing this wasn't Utah?


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

That is a very cool buck! Good job!


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the compliments! It was a fun hunt and I have two daughters interested in going next year! It is a Utah buck. I know it is taboo to list areas, but it is a Wasatch front buck.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome buck.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool looking buck. Congrats.
What kind of scope is that on your muzzleloader?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I want to see a side view of that amazing buck... He looks unique


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

The scope is just the 1x muzzleloader $59 dollar one from sportsman's. I think it is a traditions. I have added a few different views of the horns. It doesn't look like much from the side. When I scoped him he was standing broadside and I though it was a 2x3. It wasn't until I after I had killed him that I saw he was a 4x4.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Ya that buck has some awesome character. I love how front heavy he is.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

That buck is sweet! Good job!


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Congrats! I shot my first muzzleloader buck this year and I had a great time. I really like the character of your bucks rack. Way to go!


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for the comments! I am hooked for good now. Just purchased a new muzzleloader for next season! Bow hunter, do you have any pics of your buck?


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Just to keep things moving here is a pic of the mount of this buck. Just got it back yesterday. Normally I wouldn't have mounted it, but some friends convinced my that I should due to the uniqueness.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=56218&stc=1&d=1427929489


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Cool buck


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Sonic hedgehog double thumbs, with amazing symmetry, very cool.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I really want to see images of the mount but the link is broken...


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Good call on mounting it (even though I can't see the mount yet cause the link is broken). The rack on that buck is something special for sure. Love the symmetry, especially on the fronts, and I'm really liking the LONG backs!


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Works for me if I click on it, but I will try again to get it to show.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great looking deer. I love the rack on that thing with the triple front tines. Very cool. And thanks for sharing the hunt with us.


----------

